# New Find!!!!



## phil44 (Dec 6, 2009)

I was talking to my friend about digging a couple Oniell bottles at a permission his wife lined up.... Never in my wildest dreams would I have imagined us yankin this out of the ground in Baltimore today!!!


----------



## GuntherHess (Dec 6, 2009)

What is that, a bromoseltzer? I cant see it that well.


----------



## phil44 (Dec 6, 2009)

can you believe? talk about being stoked!!! no Bromos


----------



## downeastdigger (Dec 6, 2009)

HOLY SLHDOIFHAODNDLG !!!!


----------



## phil44 (Dec 6, 2009)

This one has a top that looks like the Baltimore Torpedo's so it kind of answers some the questions I had about where some of the the bottles were being produced.


----------



## GuntherHess (Dec 6, 2009)

Interesting.
 Careful there Phil if you find too many of those you will bring the value down.[]


----------



## downeastdigger (Dec 6, 2009)

Congratulations!  I want to dig one NOW!  

 http://74.125.93.132/search?q=cache:OoVhLXfc7wQJ:www.antiquemedicines.com/Frederick/Oneil.htm+o%27neil+catholicon&cd=1&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=us


----------



## downeastdigger (Dec 6, 2009)

That is an INCREDIBLE dig!    ps   What the heck is that on your head?


----------



## cyberdigger (Dec 6, 2009)

.......score..........[][][]


----------



## GuntherHess (Dec 6, 2009)

> What the heck is that on your head?


 
 Neural interface for glass detection.
 Powered by positive thinking.


----------



## phil44 (Dec 6, 2009)

We also dug a few other pontiled bottles an unembossed soda, Dalby's, Bull's Sarsp from Conn, Larabee from Balt, nothing else super. The crock was nice with a couple cracks some yellow ware salves plain pot lid etc.


----------



## beendiggin (Dec 6, 2009)

That looks incredible...what a great bottle...congrats


----------



## phil44 (Dec 6, 2009)

Yea it's a bottle finder, Tom is Mr. Gadget!


----------



## bottlediger (Dec 6, 2009)

Well its about time Philip, prob the best bottle dug in Bmore this year. What a killer find, super crude, early, and colorful, thats what gets my rocks off baby. WTG brotha

 Digger Ry


----------



## phil44 (Dec 6, 2009)

Thanks we've been pretty dejected lately because it's so hard to find undug spots in Baltimore. Still we havent given up the quest. We were seriously thinking about switching towns for awhile. Think we might change back to old plans though.


----------



## phil44 (Dec 6, 2009)

Yea Ry it is about time, hasn't been for lack of trying


----------



## pyshodoodle (Dec 6, 2009)

SWEEEEEET!!!!!!!!!!!!![]


----------



## DeuceDigger (Dec 6, 2009)

Here are a few more personal items from our dig today. Never before have we dug the toothbrush, the tooth paste jar and.... the teeth!


----------



## DeuceDigger (Dec 6, 2009)

Here is the pickle crock.....


----------



## DeuceDigger (Dec 6, 2009)

And the 11 lb canon ball! This privy had somthing for everyone!


----------



## DeuceDigger (Dec 6, 2009)

Here is the picture of the canon ball.


----------



## Jim (Dec 6, 2009)

Killer bottle, Phil and Tom. The good ones are still out there, and it's always nice to see them come out of their dirtnap. 

 I feel your pain on good, early pits getting harder to find. I plan to do some hard-core research over the winter and hopefully find a few more around here.  ~Jim


----------



## cookie (Dec 7, 2009)

What a great find - congrats!


----------



## redbeardrelics (Dec 7, 2009)

WOW !, way to go guys ! That one even looks like it might be a little darker than the other example. What is your best guess of the age context it came out of ?


----------



## phil44 (Dec 7, 2009)

The trash layer started at 1870 to late 60â€™s, first things we pulled were three piece mold medicine cylinders similar to USA Hospâ€™s. After we got through the initial fill it dropped 20 years, everything pontiled, early to mid fifties.


----------



## phil44 (Dec 7, 2009)

I'ts got alot of yellow in it in low light it appears yellow topaz. In stonger light the green really shows up. The color is a bit richer than the other example. It doesn't seem as early, the texture of the glass is more 1850ish. It's interesting that it has the taper top often associated 1840's torpedos. I think 1850 is a good date for it. Could of sat on a store shelf for awhile. It seems Oniell never realized the popularity that other med co.'s did. The funny thing is his advertising begins in the early 1830's so though the longevity of the company suggests a strong following.


----------



## Oldihtractor (Dec 7, 2009)

Great haul.. sure is nice when you hit pay dirt... makes up for all the bad days and motivates you to dig more !!!


----------



## epackage (Dec 7, 2009)

Hey Phil are we gonna see a pic of it cleaned up, what might a bottle like this be worth ?
      Thanx,
                 Jim


----------



## brokenshovel (Dec 7, 2009)

Nice job Phil,  looks like a best find for 09 bottle


----------



## TJSJHART (Dec 7, 2009)

congrads on your finds and the incrediable luck you guys are havin...i just love it when someone comes across a bottle that is so nice and people are drooling over...you got what you wanted for x-mass


----------



## cobaltbot (Dec 7, 2009)

Very nice Phil and Tom, looked like a fun dig that should have you smilin through the Holidays - nice way to finish out a year!  Welcome to the forum Tom, thanks for some bottles in the past.  Dufuss question but that is a Frederick, MD bottle correct?


----------



## GuntherHess (Dec 7, 2009)

Frederick MD.

 I'm going to have to be like the Greeks and call for our Frederick treasures to be returned home[]


----------



## phil44 (Dec 7, 2009)

Thanks all for your positive comments, it's been a nice Monday so far!   I'll post a thoroughly washed pic tonight!  As far as value goes I'd say a couple semesters or three at University of Md. Not really sure, I've been told by some digging friends that it's probably the best early Med from Maryland. I can't think of any that much better myself. I'd definitely rank it there with the Hamilton's Preperations.

 I'll post cleaned up pics tonight!!


----------



## epackage (Dec 7, 2009)

WOW that's great, I have no idea what it costs per semester at Maryland but I can imagine so you really made out well....Can't wait to see the pic's...
    Thanx,
                 Jim


----------



## sandchip (Dec 7, 2009)

Good Lord, what a bottle!  I want it!


----------



## GuntherHess (Dec 7, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  DeuceDigger
> 
> Here is the picture of the canon ball.


 
 so who has to eat the canon ball?


----------



## cyberdigger (Dec 7, 2009)

[]  it does kinda look like a meatball..


----------



## imukdiver (Dec 7, 2009)

NOw that is a sweet bottle. Congrats  []


----------



## PrivyCheese (Dec 7, 2009)

Way to go Phill!....Super nice bottle. Congrats....Christmas came early in Bmore.....WoooooooWhoooooooo!

   Couldnt happen to a nicer guy! Just when you think there is nothing left in Baltimore to dig, you went and dug this.....Holy Crap!


----------



## woody (Dec 7, 2009)

Nice bottle!!!
 I can't wait to see it cleaned up in good lighting.


----------



## phil44 (Dec 7, 2009)

it's a hard color to photograph alot of yellow in some light!


----------



## phil44 (Dec 7, 2009)

The flash brings out the green.


----------



## downeastdigger (Dec 7, 2009)

NOT THAT IT MATTERS! ...... but,  that thing's gotta be worth like $10,000 !   That is based on nothing but my opinion.  I love the pottery and other artifacts you dug as well, that makes it interesting and fun, but to pull up a beast like that O'niel's!  Holy moly, that is so cool


----------



## DeuceDigger (Dec 7, 2009)

Wow that is one ridicules bottle. I'll never forget pulling that out and thinking "WOW a Swaims from Maryland!!!!" WTF! Then Phill did a touchdown dance when he saw what it really was! You canâ€™t beat that feeling. You just canâ€™t! This bottle means allot to Phil. I can remember him telling me for years that it was his dream bottle. And now we dig one! Definately one of the most notable digs in Baltimore in years.


----------



## epackage (Dec 7, 2009)

Very nice, I would have it professionally photographed by whoever does the Glass Works Auctions....LOL.... Good Luck with it...Jim


----------



## JOETHECROW (Dec 8, 2009)

OMG..................


----------



## cordilleran (Dec 8, 2009)

I'll give you $3.46 and my tater baby for it. It is glass, after all.


----------



## sandchip (Dec 8, 2009)

You could trip over that embossing!  Any pics of the base / pontil?


----------



## Plumbata (Dec 8, 2009)

Killer find!!!

 That's a truly beautiful bottle, fantastic work! I'd wager that find is a fitting punctuation for this year 2009. I hope there will be many more of the same caliber in the future for you diggers.

 Maybe if I dig TOC dumps long enough i'll find a late throw like THAT! I can dream anyway, hehe.


----------



## RedGinger (Dec 8, 2009)

Great finds!  Way to go guys!  I kind of feel like the odd man out because I have to admit knowing nothing about phil's O'neill's bottle [&:].  My bottle encyclopedia is working at the moment and I couldn't wait to ask him[][8|]


----------



## glass man (Dec 8, 2009)

WOW!


----------



## GuntherHess (Dec 8, 2009)

Rumor has it Phil is changing his last name to O'Neill and he's turning Catholic[]


----------



## FloridaRecycled (Dec 8, 2009)

Phil,

 Great unearthing!  Sounds like a fun dig - lots of variety!  I really like the fact that you pull the odd stuff and not just the so-called good stuff to bring home - I think it is ALL cool too!

 Did you sign up for "Secret Santa"? ...and get MY name?!?!? [][][][][][]

 Just kidding!  How awesome to actually dig your "dream" bottle!  

 Thanks for sharing the dig with those of us that have to live vicariously!  I'm so excited for you - would love to see video's of your digs - maybe you can ask Santa for one of those Flip recorders!!!


----------



## CALDIGR2 (Dec 8, 2009)

WHEW! That MONSTER will be hard to top. What an EXCELLENT find! Your efforts have definitely paid off, BIG TIME.


----------



## farmerdan (Dec 8, 2009)

Wow I only dream about finding stuff like that! Is that an ale or a soda or what? Wish I could locate privies like that around here - I've never dug a pontiled anything! Maybe I will eventually get lucky at my 1790's (farm) spot...hopefully I wont have to probe 'till my arms fall off....[:-]


----------



## phil44 (Dec 8, 2009)

For me it's a dream come true bottle, we've dug shards of it in Frederick so I new it existed but never a shard in Baltimore after 15 + years of digging there. Which is interesting since they're so close and it comes in Balt Glassworks colors. It was truly an unexpected reward. Hopefully it'll happen again soon!

 Thanks again everyone for the positve comments, it means alot!


----------



## sandchip (Dec 9, 2009)

Were the shards you found in the past green too?


----------



## bottlediger (Dec 9, 2009)

Puce

 Digger Ry


----------



## Digger George (Dec 9, 2009)

ehh is that all you two can find. That's nothing special. I dig much nicer bottles every day.


----------



## Digger George (Dec 9, 2009)

*JUST KIDDING! OMG WOW THAT'S A NICE BOOTLE I MEAN BOTTLE I MEAN DUDE LIKE YOU GUYS TOTALLY ROCK! WOW AND BALTIMORE IS THE WORST PLACE TO DIG EVER! DIG ON! *


----------



## phil44 (Dec 10, 2009)

We've found shards in Balt Glassworks colors Puce, Greens like Ry suggested. 

 Digging in Balt. is for the persistant. Just like digging anywhere I guess. Add the fact that it's been dug for 30 years makes it hard to get in the age you can find this type of bottle, the small privies, etc. there's not much to go around in the picks.  Probaly not  as hard as digging out west in Calif. Gold Country.  It is a good place to dig you just need to know what happened.


----------



## Dabeel (Dec 10, 2009)

Hey Phil,

 I must have missed this post before.

 CONGRATULATIONS! on that great find.

 I imagine you were digging with a few guys, so how does one of you keep the bottle?
 Do you have to buy the others out? or auction it and split the proceeds.........just curious as to how that goes as I usually dig alone.

 Thanks,
 Doug


----------



## herndonbottles (Dec 10, 2009)

Phil, 
 Awesome find for you and Tom!  Should win digger of the year by a mile in the Balt. club contest.    I'm curious too, how it was decided who got to keep it.   I guess that would be a good problem to have.  Where was the cannon ball in relation to the Oneill's?  Good thing they didn't meet up in the pit.  Did the cannon ball have a charge in it? 
 It shows there's still good stuff to dig in old Balt.  Great find.

 -Peter


----------



## sandchip (Dec 10, 2009)

I'd still like to see a picture of the bottom of the O'neill's.


----------



## blade (Dec 11, 2009)

I like salamanders.[]


----------



## appliedlips (Dec 12, 2009)

The thought of digging something like that is the reason we keep at it every time out. I am sure it will make all of the dipped pits, wet pits, cold digging digs alot more bearable for a while. Congrats, I cannot remember seeing a nicer dug bottle posted on these pages. Thanks for sharing.


----------

